# Sticky  Detailers Forum "Look"



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Right now, you all post into the Studio type section. 

Its been suggested that you may all like to have your OWN sub forums to post your work into. 

There would be some benefits to this namely:

1) Your customers could look at your section and ONLY see cars you have detailed. 
2) Your details arent lost off the first page if a lot of other details are put up. 
3) You can do housekeeping on replying to people when they put something up on your threads easier. 

These are just some of the things I have thought off. 

Now I have set up at the top of the Business Section a forum called Detailers with how it would look (Pretty much like the manufactures section does) 

Im not looking for "Oh that looks S**t comments but constructive feedback will determine if I change the way the studio posts work for all of you or whether we leave it where it is. 

In fact I will add a poll to this thread as well. 

Be Gentle guys some of you will know I have had a tough day so far today. 

Cheers, 

John


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think it's a great idea and will stop some of this competitive *****ing flying around and stop random bumping of really old threads. 

Firm yes from me.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

My thoughts are firmly behind this mate....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good idea john.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Very good idea Johnny.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

nice idea :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Only draw back I see is that I know some of you don't like to do write ups so often. perfectly understandable as stopping to take pics can be a PITA. Would it make it look like you weren't as good as others just cos there isn't that much in your section? 
With the studio being "communal", then the volume of write ups by one detailer isn't that obvious. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Agree with this but my only concern is how many supporting detailers are there on here out of interest? Just thinking it may be one huge list to have up so don't know how it will look in a physical sense?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Deano said:


> Only draw back I see is that I know some of you don't like to do write ups so often. perfectly understandable as stopping to take pics can be a PITA. Would it make it look like you weren't as good as others just cos there isn't that much in your section?
> With the studio being "communal", then the volume of write ups by one detailer isn't that obvious.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


thing is its like that now....sometimes you may only get time to post one up and before you know it its gone....this way we would have our own section and we can post all details/offers etc in there and your work or whatever will still be visible to the pubic...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

sounds good to me


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Deffo - I don't do write ups but maybe this would kick my sorry little ass into gear


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the idea John :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes like it ! the studio needs a revamp imho 

Baz


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Im not sure if we were all shoeboxed all of our work as a whole wouldn't get the same exposure? 

Im not apposed to it to be fair though (although i pressed the wrong button on the vote, ha) but what I think will put people off is a huge list of detailers and "stagnant" sections?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Miglior said:


> Im not sure if we were all shoeboxed all of our work as a whole wouldn't get the same exposure?
> 
> Im not apposed to it to be fair though (although i pressed the wrong button on the vote, ha) but what I think will put people off is a huge list of detailers and "stagnant" sections?


But if users click "New Posts" they will see the posts and it doesnt matter what section they are in...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very good idea Boss :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

sounds good to me!! 


Chris


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds great,gets my vote John.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Hard one to decide. Could looks really crap for some people that don't do many write ups.

I'm not dead against it but whose going to look through every section to view everyone's work. Not everyone just uses new posts and it'll possibly mean even less exposure for some folk.

A forum can have too many sections.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

I like the idea. 

People who don't do many write ups now, can rely on their old ones from the past as examples with easy access. 

To stop this ,it will be a pita list.
Maybe arrange it like the need a detailer section. So members can find detailers posts by where they live?

Or on the find a detailer section. Our names link to our subforum?

Would it still be just a studio. Or will there be contact us sticky topics. Offer topics etc? Will all this be covered in the membership?

Al


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I think it will work really well as a potential customer who has his mind set on using a specific detailer can look at there past work easily without trawling through all the studio digging threads out.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi John. Sounds like a great idea the only thing I can see wrong is for the likes of James, Kelly, Clarke, Jay etc etc.. I feel it may make it difficult for lesser known members to become known. Point in case I have a car coming from London simply from stumbling across one of my details on the Studio. He even said himself that he would not have lookd specifically for me but as it was there he opened it up (Porsche Cayenne thread). Considering who normally works on his cars its a MASSIVE boost for my company but I really dont think it would have happened if it was in segments. If it aint broke as they say


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Personally no, as it wont always be the best detailers that have the best section, it will be the guys with enough time on there hands to post every job they do. I honestly think it would have the opposite affect and get your work less views in total as people are not going to hop through 10-20 different sections looking at finished cars. maybe if the studio stayed with the addition of the sub forums named something like company profiles, then you can have a few threads in there maybe a portfolio etc.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

James B said:


> Personally no, as it wont always be the best detailers that have the best section, it will be the guys with enough time on there hands to post every job they do. I honestly think it would have the opposite affect and get your work less views in total as people are not going to hop through 10-20 different sections looking at finished cars. maybe if the studio stayed with the addition of the sub forums named something like company profiles, then you can have a few threads in there maybe a portfolio etc.


I fully agree with that too tbh!

Also, when you scroll thru the forum index now it's already massive/daunting enough. I really think a huge list of detailers would be largely overlooked by newbies or first time visitors.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Big yes from me.


Concours Car Care said:


> Deffo - I don't do write ups but maybe this would kick my sorry little ass into gear


This will probably work for me to


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

James B said:


> Personally no, as it wont always be the best detailers that have the best section, it will be the guys with enough time on there hands to post every job they do. I honestly think it would have the opposite affect and get your work less views in total as people are not going to hop through 10-20 different sections looking at finished cars. *maybe if the studio stayed with the addition of the sub forums* named something like company profiles, then you can have a few threads in there maybe a portfolio etc.


These are my initial thoughts as this would enable the studio to be just as active but on the other hand I may do one write up every now and again due to time constraints as you rightly put forward....that is then swamped by someone sticking 4 and 5 up at a time and is off the page before you can blink...

if the sub forum was there at least then if someone wanted to choose a detailer who they may have heard in general conversation they could go straight to view their work...otherwise they would have to search for said company....even just someone generally browsing the forum for a detailer in their area it would be easier instead of clicking a link to the detailers list....

its an always there option and in truth if I had to pay an extra £25-£50 for it I would....which would then give people the option as whether to be involved in it....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I would rather compete in the same ring as the rest with my detailing work, a good write up wont drop straight off page one fact, besides when i look through the studio i often venture up to pages 3-4. You could always extend the thread count of that specific forum section?

Now days companies invest masses of cash on exploring and improving the simplicity and useability of a website and in my opinion i think this option would further complicate the site, taking focus away from one area and diluting it between many tiny sub forums.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Another good thing would possibly allow a sub forum archive that after a while the studio posts are archived after say 3 months or competition detail write ups can be in a competition section.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Any news on this John?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> Another good thing would possibly allow a sub forum archive that after a while the studio posts are archived after say 3 months or competition detail write ups can be in a competition section.


There would be a lot of work involved in manually moving each thread after three months Ronnie.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

DetailMyCar said:


> Any news on this John?


To be honest I am still deliberating which would be the best method and route to go down.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

if you put yourself in the shoes of a punter who got talking to Joe Bloggs on the street and were talking about "so and so detailed the car and it looks a million dollars....they are supporters on DW" said punter after a while may decide to look for said detailer on here but as is with time on hands etc not everyone can post a studio thread at the drop of a hat....the sub forum would be the easiest way of said punter to find whoever it is they are looking for....

At the end of the day we are here to advertise our work but as Ronnie said the lesser known detailers wont get a look in because of threads getting swamped by someone who has time on their hands to post evry job they do....I do slightly disagree with James about a good write up being flung off page 1 after a day though in these circumstances....

I put a lot of effort in my write ups and used to get some decent feedback figures but over the last few months this has dwindled in to just over double figures....for the in depth account of these write ups I do i wonder why i spend so much time doing them...

I am going to be blunt and say that I am toying with the idea of posting a link instead....I will be honest I had issues with a few people saying this and that about my write ups because i took very few direct light shots on *1 JOB* took a right old slating so i try to give people want they want to see and get nothing back....so want do these members want to see...

Miglior threads....Polished Bliss Threads....KDS Threads....MCC Threads....Magic Threads....Wet Sanding Threads....and maybe a couple more....

And please dont take this as a dig its not its a credit to your work and your ethics....but people need to realise that there are more than just a few out there that can actually do the job which is why IMO there needs to be a sub forum....

Sorry if this riles a few people but I am not on here just for the Google ranking i do actually take pride in my work and want to show it off....if i can see it then a punter can see it....whats the point in advertising a black message on a black background ....none....no one can see anything....make that message clearer then its completely visible to everyone....irrespective of whether people choose to view it at least its visible to the eye which is again why we are on here in the first place....


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

What about s simple code generator do that we can have a targeted search button. So by clicking AMDetails shows all threads made in studio?? Say in the find a detailer section?? No archiving needed then just use the forum mechanics??


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

AMDetails said:


> What about s simple code generator do that we can have a targeted search button. So by clicking AMDetails shows all threads made in studio?? Say in the find a detailer section?? No archiving needed then just use the forum mechanics??


This. I figure even a sticky thread called 'SEARCH FOR A DETAILER' at the top of the studio with a full list of clickable detailers for the people who dont know how to use the search button?

You could even add a bit of info..
eg:

Reflectology Location: Forum

Kelly @ KDS Location: Spray booth

AMDetails Location: Driver Seat

.... just my thoughts. Saves those of us with no time for threads having empty forums :wall:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Haven't voted as I'm not sure. 

Can't see many pluses but can see a few minuses.. Not least I'd be at the bottom of a long list! (if done alphabetically, maybe not so if done by length of time as a supporter!) 

I like the search idea. Could be added to the need a detailer thread, but people are generally savvy enough to type a detailer into the search function or google anyway.


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry just updated so the links work!

Reflectology Location: Forum

Kelly @ KDS Location: Spray booth

AMDetails Location: Driver Seat


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Over The Rainbow said:


> Sorry just updated so the links work!
> 
> Reflectology Location: Forum
> 
> ...


I love this wee search function link!

Thanks (STOLEN)


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Why not have both?

Keep the studio as is fro those that like smoking there pipe whilst in there slippers and have sub sections for supporters to:

A: Add random pictures of recent works that werent documented. 
( reduces studio clutter)
B: Offer up special offers. ( free underpants with every detail for instance:lol: )
C: Promote whats new with regards to latest services added etc. ( Vehicle wrapping, window tints and so on )

Not from a biased point of view but more from a symmetrical point of view and keep things uniform by being alphabetical.:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> Why not have both?
> 
> Keep the studio as is fro those that like smoking there pipe whilst in there slippers and have sub sections for supporters to:
> 
> ...


this works for me


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Think Scott's nailed it on the head tbh - I'm not entirely sure it's the best way forward to split the studio into detailer specific sections only as I think a lot of exposure will be lost.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

I also like the idea but I am unsure about how it would work in practice due to the sheer scale needed to have a section for every detailer.

I think *Miglior* has a fair point in that it could potentially be counter productive in a marketing sense and exposure may be reduced.

Perhaps a route to go down is creating sections of The Studio, which splits into areas/counties so that the customer can view the work exhibited within their own regionality?

I feel that the above route would work better in practice and will overcome any "shoe boxing;" plus making the forum easier to navigate overall...


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Any more thoughts on this idea yet? I still think it could work quite well....


----------

